

8 laptop bags that will speed you through airport security - cadalac
http://www.computerworld.com/action/article.do?command=viewArticleBasic&articleId=9114295

======
tdavis
It's come to this. Laptop bags created specifically to adhere to asinine TSA
regulations in an attempt to make your flying experience 1% less annoying. I'm
having a hard time finding a better definition of "treating the symptom, not
the disease."

Regardless, with the recent addition of checked-baggage fees and the ever-
preposterous liquid volume/container restrictions for carry-ons, having to
take my laptop out of its case is the least of my gripes. The contradiction
just occurred to me, too: Dissuade people from carrying on most items while
simultaneously charging them not to. It makes so little sense I'm kind of
impressed by the idiocy of it all.

~~~
LogicHoleFlaw
It makes tons of sense if you consider it a "revenue-enhancing device."

------
Hoff
A reasonably-designed top-load or slot-load bag works just as well.

There's no reason to presume TSA won't change its individual or collective
minds on even permitting any bags with this feature to "speed" through the
security theater, too. You could well end up taking longer to untangle your
laptop if they do.

------
gtani
It would be easier to have custom-made a padded sleeve with lots of velcro on
the side, and a big bag with the corresponding velcro inside.

I only buy bags at chain stores so i can check out the padding first (Apple,
best buy, circuit city), I need burly laptop bags (like Brenthaven, Patagonia
or Chrome bag). I found this out after nearly smashing in DVI port on my poor
powerbook

There's this one they claim you can check in to airline(?):

<http://www.brenthaven.com/catalog-checkable-case.html>

------
graywh
No self-repsecting hacker would carry any of these, except the last one. Their
designs are all geared toward "business" travelers--you know, the ones wearing
a suit and using WindowsOS.

------
jmackinn
I really don't see how these bags are different than any normal laptop bag
except there is some airport/security reference in the name, the price is
inflated and they are made with cheap plastic zippers. I've traveled all over
the world with my laptop and electronic gadgets and never once had an issue an
airport because I used a simple laptop backpack bag.

------
unfoldedorigami
It's too bad those bags are so ugly. Maybe the last one I might consider
carrying around. And, of course, it's the most expensive. Great.

------
PStamatiou
fugly. the only one not bad is the tom bihn and i wouldn carry around a bag
that big every day.

